# My Wine Press



## JohnT (Aug 13, 2010)

So, I have this hydrolic press (i believe it is a #55) that I have been using for about 10 years. 

After 10 years of use, I decided that it was time to replace the wooden staves in the barrel. A pal of mine is a finish carpenter and aquired special milled white oak and made up a whole run of replacement staves. 

Once I got them back, I gave them 2 coats of Food Safe Polyurethane. 

I also took the pins and bands and got them chromed. 

The bands just came back last night. OMG, how they look. 

Once I get it re-assembled I will post a picture.


----------



## Tom (Aug 13, 2010)

Please do.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds great, can't wait to see it.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 16, 2010)

Here is the picture. I can't stop looking at it. I haven't felt this way since my first new car!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

WOW what a beauty. What a master piece!


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2010)

Now THAT is nice!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 16, 2010)

Very nice - what was the cost in making this?


----------



## JohnT (Aug 16, 2010)

I already had the press, just replaced the wood and got the hardware chromed. In the end, this cost me around $800.00, but is something that everybody will look at (I would spend more on a TV and the press shows no comercials)


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2010)

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn that is sweet, Does it have a lever like a car jack or is it Pneumatic? If that was mine it would be polished 24/7! Can you also switch it around and yank out a 350 Chevy motor?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn that is sweet, Does it have a lever like a car jack or is it Pneumatic? If that was mine it would be polished 24/7! Can you also switch it around and yank out a 350 Chevy motor?



Looking closer on the right it looks like electric is hooked up to it.


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 16, 2010)

what a beauty......!!!!!!!!!

if its not in use from ...oh say...Aug 23 thru October 15th....feel free to bring it up my way...


----------



## JohnT (Aug 17, 2010)

It is hydrolic with an electric motor. It has a regulator that allows you to set the required pressure.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 17, 2010)

That is slick - i like that!!

Kudos!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 17, 2010)

Very nice......


----------



## Woodbee (Aug 17, 2010)

Finally a way to press those pesky Coconuts. VERY COOOOOOL


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Aug 18, 2010)

Absolutely incredible!
I need a press so bad, but haven't even started to make one yet. Sure can't buy one in this economy..
I'm like Clint in "Heartbreak Ridge",
I couldn't get out of sight if it took a quarter to go around the world!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey John I got a question. What pressure are you running on this for grapes, 30 psi? How high will it go? Just thinking this would be great for ice wine if you can get it up to aout 315psi.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2012)

Gee Dan, how did this thread come up again!! LOL, I dug this thread out John and it may be featured on Facebook representing our site! THat thing is such a beauty that when I was asked I immediately thought about this post and it took me awhile to find it as I couldnt remember who's it was.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm glad you did because I forgot about it and I appreciate even more now.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah, that press is just sweet!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 7, 2012)

The regulator operates in units of Bars. 

A bar is 14.5 psi. 

It goes all the way up to 300 bars (or 4351 psi). 

I normally start by setting it to 10 bars. I leave it on pressure for a while and fork the skins when the pressure stops reducing. I try to never exceed 50 bars. 

What si great about the press is that the bottom "pan" is hinged. I simply pull a pin out, and the press basket swivels out from under the plunger.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 7, 2012)

JohnT said:


> The regulator operates in units of Bars.
> 
> A bar is 14.5 psi.
> 
> ...



John at 10 bars you are talking 140 psi. Is that correct? I usuall go up to 15 psi and let it sit and then go up to 30 psi max for grapes. Ice wine I go up to 315psi. 

The swivel pan you talk about is great. It really makes cleaning up a lot easier.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 8, 2012)

That is the amount of pressure applied to the plate at the end. When spread out, the psi is much less.

I could so the math.. 

Lets see, the plate is about 28" in diameter. 

Using the formula "pi - r - squared".. 

total square inches of plate is 3.14 * 14 * 14...
or 615 square inches. 
so, 1 bar would be applying .02356 psi to the grapes. 

15 bars, therefore is .3534 psi, 

30 bars is .706 psi. 

100 (at times) is 2.3 psi


(my mistake on my last post, I normally start off at 15 bars, then go to 30 and leave it there for a while (an hour or so). the regulator keeps the pressure arther constant.


----------



## Kabang (Mar 15, 2012)

I was interested in building a variation on this theme by using a 20 ton press sold by Harbor Freight Tools for about $150. Then scrounging around for the the juice collector/diverter, basket stuff and that great pressing plate. How did you get that stuff?

thanks, mark


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 15, 2012)

Awesome press!!


----------

